
Ask HN: How to Proceed with an Unscrupulous Recruiter? - brotherasus
TL;DR: Competing companies back-channelled my intent to interview at both (not that I was hiding it), and are now colluding to ensure I only interview with one of them before the other chooses to proceed, going to the extent of cancelling an already scheduled on-site interview.<p>I am attempting to find a job in silicon valley and have been actively interviewing. I accidentally told an external recruiter that introduced me to Company B that I was scheduled to interview with their competitor Company A. Within the 48 hours, Company A cancelled my scheduled virtual on-site with a rather weak excuse, but leaving the door open to a future conversation. Meanwhile, Company B and the external recruiter are pressing me for scheduling an on-site with them. Luckily for me, my calendar has been filling up without trying (the open slots caused by the cancelled interview were filled up within a couple of hours with new companies).<p>I did some back-channelling of my own and have discovered that Company A was indeed notified of my intent to interview at Company B, leading to the cancellation. I was initially excited at the prospect of working at either of the two companies; both seemed to have really smart people and a collaborative environment, but given what I know now has left me with a bitter taste. I&#x27;m not sure how to proceed.<p>- Should I pick one company over the other? If so, which one?<p>- Should I drop both? Don&#x27;t really want that kind of bad energy at the work-place where I&#x27;d have trust issues with colleagues&#x2F;leaders.<p>- Is there any legal recourse available? California Labor law clearly restricts companies from colluding to reduce competition for employees as it violates the employees&#x27; right to fair employment and I&#x27;d like to warn future applicants to be careful dealing with these companies, as well as the recruiter(s).<p>I&#x27;ve been pretty upset the last 24 hours and am not sure if I&#x27;m thinking straight. Needed a second opinion.
======
CyberFonic
If you are upset after 24 hours, then there is an obvious clash with your
values. In which case it might be best to stop dealing with both companies and
the respective recruiters. Unethical behaviour tends to be recurring. There is
no way of knowing that you won't be subjected to other under-handed acts.

Perhaps there will be those who think you are over-reacting. But that is a
very personal matter. Some people might not be bothered by such behaviour and
even relish the occasional skirmish. Others prefer to focus on their work and
results. There is no single "correct" approach. Only the approach that doesn't
clash with your moral and ethical standards.

------
viraptor
If it bothers you, just drop both - apparently you don't have issues finding
replacement. You can even send back a note saying why you're dropping them.
Otherwise, it's likely not worth worrying about.

~~~
brotherasus
Thanks for that. I'm not worried as much as I am disappointed at the state of
recruiting in the valley, and the general state of being in these times. Maybe
people show their worst sides in the worst of times.

~~~
brudgers
Historical context [https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-google-others-settle-anti-
po...](https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-google-others-settle-anti-poaching-
lawsuit-for-415-million/)

~~~
brotherasus
That is the one I was alluding to as well in point #3. It is pretty hard to
prove that there was collusion in this case without throwing Voldemort (one-
who-must-not-be-named) under the bus. But I'm fairly certain now that I don't
want to continue with either of these companies. Shame though. I really liked
the job and the teams.

~~~
brudgers
If you like the job and the teams, then you’re just trying to prove a point
that doesn’t need proving because there’s no point there to prove and nobody
to prove it to. This is the way business works from mom and pop to Fortune
Fifty. People who do business together know each other and look out for their
friends.

It’s as simple as “hey, do you know nrotherasus?” And there’s no malintent.
Just the obvious fact that there’s one of you and both companies can’t hire
you at the same time.

To put it another way, if the second company had not been interested at all
would you be rejecting the first one?

------
lostdog
Interview with both! This is a big red flag for both, but issues with the
interviewing process don't always mean there are issues within the work place
at the company. At worst, you just use the offers from these companies as
negotiating tools (as another commenter suggested)--they certainly deserve it.

I would suggest sending an email to company A, worded something like: "I am
scheduling on-sites between April xx and yy. Is there a day that would be good
for you, or should I remove you from the list of companies I'm considering?"

------
hedora
If you have time to waste, try to use whichever one will interview you as a
counter offer when negotiating with some other company.

Otherwise, move on, but be polite. Don’t burn bridges.

------
brudgers
[random internet advice] Just interview and get on with life. As this shows,
it's a small world and who you can call on the phone matters a lot. Good luck.

------
Raed667
> Company A was indeed notified of my intent to interview at Company B,
> leading to the cancellation

This seems like a petty move. Probably a red-flag.

------
probinso
When I'm interviewing, I tell every party that I plan to complete every
interview for any company that I have passed the phone interview. Upon the
first offer that I receive and I'm open to negotiating, I notify every party
that I have to tie ends with. Everybody knows the rules of the game on day
one.

If anybody were to disrupt that, I would not do business with that party.

------
Jugurtha
The company hired a recruiter years ago and someone notified us a week later
that he was charging applicants, mostly students, for interviews. His excuse
was that he used a coworking space and needed money to cover the expense, so
he made them pay instead of asking the company.

------
rajacombinator
Just drop both companies and the recruiter.

------
codegeek
You are overthinking this. Drop all parties and keep looking if you have the
options. If you want the job bad at Company B, then go for it. Recruiters come
and go and the actual work would not be impacted. No one will care how you
joined a company after a while.

------
wprapido
Don't do it. Simple as that. Looks like a toxic beginning either way

------
sergiotapia
Name and shame these companies, they're obviously FAANG

~~~
brotherasus
Unfortunately not.

